# 5 year old pees in his pants all the time!



## kjs (Apr 6, 2009)

My five year old son has been reverting back to peeing in his pants on a daily basis- sometimes 3-4 times a day. It seems like he is too busy to use the potty, or he does not care? Anyone else experiencing this? Is it defiance? Food sensitivity? Physical? Help! He will be in preschool in the fall, but the teachers are kind of over it, and I thought we could figure it out over the summer. I try to be kind and never shame him about it, but it is getting very old!!
Some background: I am 8 months pregnant with baby #3. He tends to have some behavioral issues related to sugar and it sems like he wets his pants more when he eats junk food, like at a birthday party at school. He wears pullups at night. Does not being circumcised affect it? (dumb question- i am grasping at straws here)


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

In my experience, you got it right the first time. He's too busy to go to the potty when he first feels the urge. Then, by the time he might think to go, it's too late. That's what happened with my DD, who is 4.5. We just started sending her to the potty every so often again, like we did when she was first potty learning. It's been a few weeks now and we're down to about 2 accidents a week.

I bet that fun activities, where there is junk food, DO cause more accidents- but I'd guess it's more about not wanting to miss out on a second of the fun than about the junk food.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

another situation.

my dd almost 7 is back in diapers.

because of this. http://pedclerk.bsd.uchicago.edu/pollakiuria.html

we got her tested for a bunch of stuff and they all came out negative.

she IS a child with high anxiety and has been stressed a lot lately just from 'growing up' wondering why things dont go her way. the 'emerging of self'.

she does not wear a diaper at night. just during the day. she goes so many times, its just easier to have her wear a diaper instead of rushing to the bathroom.


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

My 4.5 year old is going through the same thing right now. It seems to be how she deals with change, and change I mean from going to a single bed to a new double bed with new bedding. Yeah, she's pretty sensitive about even a small (or at least what we would consider small) change!

It's almost as if she doesn't care, which is incredibly frustrating because of course we know that she can do it but it's almost as though she chooses to do it.

Maybe he's sensing the big change that's going to happen in a few weeks? I'm just going off of how my daughter is though - of course every kids different.


----------



## Chalex (Sep 22, 2005)

My son is 4.5 and still has accidents alot. I don't have a concrete reason for it, just he's tired or too distracted or just waits too long. We still have to remind him to go a few times during the day but he can be stubborn. Sometimes, he starts acting up and I'll send him to his room to cool down, knowing in 3 minutes he'll be saying that he needs to go to the washroom and after life goes on merrily...or on bad days that's when accidents happen. It's like he's always fighting the urge.

I worry about school too. Fingers crossed he'll go at school!


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

My 5 y.o. is going thru this now. I think it's the same thing: too busy to stop and go potty. We had medical stuff ruled out by the ped. He does it with pee and poop. So I just went back to reminding him to go potty, as the pp said. I am concerned like you, OP, because he starts K in two weeks and I'm not sure how that will be handled there. It is better when we remind him a lot.


----------



## kjs (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your feedback, I feel better about it hearing that it is so common!


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

My son was like that. In fact, he was like that even in Kindergarten. It was really difficult dealing with the constant accidents.

He hasn't been so bad since school vacation but I'm nervous about when he goes back to school. He gets so caught up in what he's doing, he HATES to stop to go to the bathroom.


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
My son was like that. In fact, he was like that even in Kindergarten. It was really difficult dealing with the constant accidents.

He hasn't been so bad since school vacation but I'm nervous about when he goes back to school. He gets so caught up in what he's doing, he HATES to stop to go to the bathroom.

daughterofkali, just curious, how did the school handle that in kindergarten?


----------



## restlessmom (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't mean to be one to throw stones, but in my opinion, it is a shame, not to mention pure laziness on the part of the parent who would rather put their 7 year old in a diaper, than to "run to the bathroom all the time"! I have a 5 year old boy, I got permanent custody of him when he was 4. My kids are all either grown or in high school, so it's safe to say, I was not planning on potty training, kindergarten and all the other things that new mothers look forward to but here I find myself in this situation and being someone who decided to take on another child, it is my responsibility to teach this little boy how to be responsible, and that includes teaching him to go to the bathroom when he needs to go and not just take the "easy way out" of throwing a diaper on him and allowing him to regress back to infancy! I love him too much to allow him to not be a responsible person... Don't sell your child short and don't teach them the easy way or the convenient way out of things. Besides that, you are making them susceptible to being bullied, and while bullying is NEVER the right thing to do, it is also NOT the right thing to purposely put your child in a situation to be bullied!

struggle every single day with a 5 year old who is peeing his pants, peeing the bed and it stinks.... literally, it stinks! It's not fun and i get frustrated at times. I am not sure what the answer is, but I am pretty sure I know the answer isn't to put him in diapers and avoid the bathroom. That has to be making it worse, not better.

Sincerely,

Frustated


----------



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meemee*
> 
> another situation.
> 
> ...


What's this link? It says Page not found. I'm v. interested in knowing what's going on as I have a 6 1/2 yo.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

see if this link helps you out.

http://contemporarypediatrics.modernmedicine.com/contemporary-pediatrics/news/strategy-treat-pollakiuria

if not the condition is pollakiuria. google that. its so common and it comes and disappears on its own. many try to do many things (initially u test everything to rule out possibilities) but really its not necessary.


----------



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meemee*
> 
> see if this link helps you out.
> 
> ...


Thks.


----------

